# voltage drops



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Can all other components of the HVAC unit withstand the voltage sag?

Is there a UV relay for shut down, of the HVAC equipment?

So the secondary of the transformer is at 21 VAC?
What is the percentage of load on this transformer at 480 and at 430?

You could have two transformers one 460/24 (possible 440/24) and one 480/24, when you reach a predetermined sag voltage have a power transfer scheme (home made ATS, made with contactors) transfoer to the other transformer.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

shyrock7 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I hope this newbie is posting at the right section of the forum.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problem I was told the power company would have to parallel feed there primary 12kv and feed the site from the opposite side of the site.This will be very expensive and there not going to do anything but I was told if your voltage drops 5% they have to provide you with less than 5% of 480 but usually they would come out in the morning or during the winter and voltage will be fine that's what Im dealing with very frustrating.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

will they put a recorder on the line ?


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> will they put a recorder on the line ?


I hired a contractor that specializes on this.They installed monitor for 7 days and then they told me that the power company will have to feed the site from another location.The site is to large for just one transformer and that most likely there not going to install another feed because its very expensive and that the electrical engineers should of never approved some of the new buildings we have.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Depends on your power company. Some of them are required by the state to provide power with a set margin of voltage fluctuation. In our state it would be the PSC that oversees that issue.


----------

